

Lesser known DNS tools and BIND tricks (2012) - jaytaylor
http://strotmann.de/~cas/bind-tricks-talk/

======
sciurus
Here are the debian packages for most of the tools mentioned in the
presentation.

    
    
        dnsutils: dig, nslookup
        udns-utils: dnsget, rblcheck
        adns-tools: adnsheloex, adnshost, adnslogres, adnsresfilter
        avahi-utils: avahi-browse, avahi-browse-domains
        mdns-scan: mdns-scan
        ldnsutils: drill, ldns-mx, ldns-chaos, ldns-walk, ldns-verify
        dns-browse: dns_browse, dns_tree
        fpdns: fpdns
        echoping: echoping
        dnstop: dnstop
        dnssec-tools: dnspktflow, mapper, donuts
        dnstracer: dnstracer
        dnswalk: dnswalk
        unbound-host: unbound-host

------
subbz
This is a reliable iOS crasher.

~~~
Terretta
Crashes Safari on iPad Air immediately after rendering title typography.

~~~
est
Hello potential jailbreak methods.

------
senthilvel
Ouch. How do you go back on those slides.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
left arrow seems to work for me.

~~~
est
so, RIP touch device users?

